# Recovered Twice



## un4gotten1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey all,

I have recovered twice from DPDR. *My first time I had it was November 2nd 2017 to August 1st 2018 (9 months)*. It got better slowly over those 9 months. I know I was recovered because I forgot what it felt like on August 1st and smoked again and dissociated but then came back to reality within 20 minutes of the grounding techniques I learned over those 9 months. I consider myself "recovered" from August 1st 2018 until March 24th 2019. I know I was recovered because I simply felt my normal self, and I even smoked weed a few times until like November of 2018 but gave it up because I was improving myself for a relationship. That relationship has had its highs and lows, and on March 24th it was "low" and I was just feeling down so I decided to smoke again and had a panic attack. Woke up the next day feeling "depersonalization derealization". I had mixed feelings about it, like "Oh great, THIS shit again?" and "I got over it once, I can get over it again". Anyways, I have recovered once again since then - about a week ago (go to my profile and look at the last post I made lol). I personally learned techniques that work for me to ground me back to reality and myself with thinking alone and I can honestly say this is just anxiety.

What does it feel like to be recovered? You basically NEVER think about DPDR ever or you "symptoms" because you have none so in that sense it is wonderful. I can smoke, drink, socialize, "be normal" and get lost in reality. But you have to deal with life stress and anxiety as well and experiencing this really helps managing stress and anxiety in the "real world". The reason why DPDR is tough to get out of is because it is based and fueled fro SELF MONITORING yourself. It is completely normal to self monitor yourself in life, but you are OBSESSED with yourself. Like I have experienced it FIRSTHAND & read so many posts... "Why do i feel like this?" "What is this new symptom I have?" Basically when anything and I mean ANYTHING changes in your life, you think that has something to do with your symptoms. Being recovered to me feels like "obsessing" over real life things instead of myself. Realizing that the world doesn't revolve around me.

Will I smoke again? Likely... but in the right mindset and when I am not feeling down or anxious. I prefer drinking though - I am from Wisconsin (Green Bay) and that has not as big of a risk as weed. I am not against marijuana, but I know it isn't for everyone.

If you want my instagram or snapchat for questions, pm me

Take care


----------



## un4gotten1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Forgot to mention that both times I felt DPDR were brought on from a panic attack on weed. The first time was an edible and the second time was smoking


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Congrats.. Which grounding techniques did you use? Videos on YouTube?


----------



## Mrsub96 (Apr 7, 2019)

Would love to hit you up on IG, I’m a fellow Wisconsinite as well! Im new on here so not sure how to PM you unfortunately.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

Ur should probly tell ur grounding techniques, that would really help.. I’m glad ur cured but help us man, don’t just say I do this grounding technique and then I’m cured and not say what the heck u do


----------



## hairlineszn (7 mo ago)

hey i was wondering if it was worst the second time around cause for me it is


----------

